

Learning to Love JavaScript - luzon19
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CEwQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DseX7jYI96GE&ei=WSsFUJSHDcbOqAGShonVCA&usg=AFQjCNFEv2heu5Xc1j3WljcwwCAMhjY6xA&sig2=-kzlGZxignNHMgxwWFDYQw

======
andrewl-hn
Oh, it was a God sent when it came out! I use it inside the company I'm
working at as a part of video series that all developers new to JavaScript are
required to watch (during office hours, actually). I also give some overview
talks in person that address some particular details of the language and the
ecosystem. Thanks to this video and some others my job became a lot easier in
recent years.

So far I got only positive feedback regarding this particular talk. It goes in
some peculiarities and gets quite deep at some points but in general it gives
a warm welcoming feeling to people new to the language. And as such it's
really great to show it to newbies as quickly as possible. Some of the
developers have doubts about whether JavaScript is really a language worth
learning. Especially those server-side people who heard quite a lot of great
things about GWT. But after this talk many of them change their minds and at
least decide to give JS a try. Alex is telling them: \- Look, here's
JavaScript. It certainly can't do lots of things yet but it's really a nice
language that is desperately willing to become your friend. Just don't be
hostile to it and it won't fail you!

The part where Alex talks about inheritance with traits is particularly eye-
opening for people coming from Java, .NET or PHP background.

At the moment Alex is more focused on Shadow DOM - a bit lesser known part of
new web APIs - and he's overly a great guy and one of the most unbiased Google
representative in standards bodies. I have a lot of respect for his work and
wish him all the best.

Thanks, Alex!

~~~
lelele
> I use it inside the company I'm working at as a part of video series that
> all developers new to JavaScript are required to watch (during office hours,
> actually).

What are the other videos? Thanks.

------
snitzr
Along the same lines, check out Douglas Crockford's extensive JavaScript
lecture series: <http://yuiblog.com/crockford/> Also a must watch. It details
the history, good parts, and reasons to like JavaScript.

------
ImJasonH
Actual link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seX7jYI96GE>

------
js4all
The slides: <http://infrequently.org/11/io/js>

